# SEIU Protest!  Did Ya'll See This on MSNBC?



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

We probably wouldn't know about this if Fortune writer, Nina Easton, didn't live next door to the BofA Exec who was stormed by the SEIU last week.

If this had been Tea Partiers, you know it would have been emblazoned across the front of every newspaper and would have led ever telecast for at least a day or two.  But I'm guessing that 99% of you had never seen it until now.  I'm a news junkie and I hadn't.

So what do you think?  Does it cross the line to storm a person's private home with an organized, loud, and threatening protest?  And why wasn't this as newsworthy as a Tea Party event?









> What's really behind SEIU's Bank of America protests?​by Nina Easton
> 
> (FORTUNE) -- Every journalist loves a peaceful protest-whether it makes news, shakes up a political season, or holds out the possibility of altering history. Then there are the ones that show up on your curb--literally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

Yes - and it was among the most disgusting displays yet by the far left props and union goons of SEIU...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2010)

Total complete 100% certified Morons. Cant there be any doubt that they are learning Chicago politics well?


----------



## The Infidel (May 24, 2010)

I would have set off my sprinkler system on them pieces of shit.... Then got on my roof and let loose with a few cans of pepper spray.


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

They print out their posters, put them on the bus, and away they go.  And make no mistake, those goons are being paid a wage by SEIU.

And now these same unions are wanting billions to bail out their pension funds...


----------



## boedicca (May 24, 2010)

There's a particularly unseemly aspect about this not mentioned in Easton's article:  the SEIU protestors were escorted to the house by DC Metro Police:

_The family of Greg Baer, Bank of America executive, is located in a jurisdiction protected by the Montgomery County Police Department (MCPD), which responded promptly to a disturbance call from his neighborhood last weekend.

According to Corporal Dan Friz, an MCPD spokesperson in Rockville, Maryland, the department received a disturbance call from one of Baers neighbors at 4:10 pm last Sunday. Four MCPD units arrived at Baers Greenville Rd. address at 4:15 pm.  At least two Metropolitan Police Department units from the nearby District of Columbia were already at the scene when they arrived.

Why? *Because police cars attached to the Washington MPDs Civil Disturbance Unit had escorted the SEIU protesters buses to Baers home. Such cross-jurisdictional escort activity is not uncommon for both departments according to Friz and Metro Police Department spokesperson Officer Eric Frost.  Still, the District police did not inform their colleagues of what was about to happen in one of their Maryland neighborhoods*...._


 D.C. Metro Police Escorted SEIU Protesters to Bank Of America Executive&#8217;s Home - Big Journalism


The DC Metro Police didn't even have the professionalism to inform the local police that they were escorting the protesters into their jurisdiction - and taking them to private property to boot.  

The U.S. is going FERAL.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2010)

Sinatra said:


> They print out their posters, put them on the bus, and away they go.  And make no mistake, those goons are being paid a wage by SEIU.
> 
> And now these same unions are wanting billions to bail out their pension funds...



Fuck that, let them fail.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> > They print out their posters, put them on the bus, and away they go.  And make no mistake, those goons are being paid a wage by SEIU.
> ...



They're an important arm of the Obama machine so no doubt they'll be declared too big to fail.


----------



## boedicca (May 24, 2010)

Senator Bob Casey is rolling out a pension reform bill which will bail out union pensions for a minimum of $165B.


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> > They print out their posters, put them on the bus, and away they go.  And make no mistake, those goons are being paid a wage by SEIU.
> ...



___

Agreed - if for nothing else in that on one side of their mouths these union thugs wish to penalize Wall Street - the very institution that fed those pension funds in the first place, and the very institution that would again revitalize those same pension funds in due time if the government would simply step off and let the natural course of the market do its thing.


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Senator Bob Casey is rolling out a pension reform bill which will bail out union pensions for a minimum of $165B.



Yup - the line between the union and the government is no longer blurred - it has merged.

And that folks, is another very large step toward all out statism.

Please-please-please make your vote count come November 2010...


----------



## chanel (May 24, 2010)

I would have sprayed them with a steamer and file a complaint against the police.


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

It's so great to see so many posters jumping to conclusions after hearing one side of the story. Goodness knows a right wing pundit wouldn't have a biased opinion against unions.


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> It's so great to see so many posters jumping to conclusions after hearing one side of the story. Goodness knows a right wing pundit wouldn't have a biased opinion against unions.


____

We have seen the footage many times now - from various news agencies.

Open your eyes pard and admit this "protest" by SEIU was disgusting...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

Sinatra said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > It's so great to see so many posters jumping to conclusions after hearing one side of the story. Goodness knows a right wing pundit wouldn't have a biased opinion against unions.
> ...



You have?  How did I miss it?  I picked it up off of RedStates news summary this afternoon and went looking for some information on it, but hadn't seen it at all until then.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> It's so great to see so many posters jumping to conclusions after hearing one side of the story. Goodness knows a right wing pundit wouldn't have a biased opinion against unions.



Glad you're here Modbert and I agree that the commentary so far has been pretty lopsided.

Would you do us the kindness of providing the other side of the story for this incident?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> It's so great to see so many posters jumping to conclusions after hearing one side of the story. Goodness knows a right wing pundit wouldn't have a biased opinion against unions.



Um, they were on his front porch. What more do we need to know about? Other than he is also a lifetime democrat who worked for Clinton, as did his wife working for Hillary. Sure does make these SEIU folks real smart sounding doesn't it.  Breaking the law and protesting one of their own. And you want to support that behavior? I hope they continue with their personal property attacks against more Democrats. It can only help vote more of them out this November.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > It's so great to see so many posters jumping to conclusions after hearing one side of the story. Goodness knows a right wing pundit wouldn't have a biased opinion against unions.
> ...



There was video of this posted here on another thread. I forget which thread.


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

*No, I didn't see it on msnbc. did you? Newp. *


----------



## jswiftproposal (May 24, 2010)

Look, just as in many cases, people got mad over something thad they were rightfully mad about, but they acted quite past what was acceptable.  It is also quite asinine however to take this extreme act as a standard for liberals, unions, or people upset over the finances of this country.  
          It would be just as presumptuous to me to label all people who don't think gay marriage is okay as radical, U.S.-hating, troop funeral picketing, feverish, blasphemous assholes just because of the Westboro Baptist church (if you haven't heard of them, look them up.  I don't think there is a Liberal or a Conservative, scratch that and make it any AMERICAN, who can condone their actions).
           However, the point here is that these people are not wrong for what they are protesting, but how they did it.  If they had simply stood on the sidewalk they would legally be on public property and would not have been breaking the law.  But by invading the mans yard and bull-horning the peace, they did break the law and that is inexcusable no matter if you think their cause was just or not.

                p.s.   the sprinkler system idea is hilarious  XD


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...



Oh I'm not disputing that a lot of you are more up on this than I have been, but I'm trying to catch up here.

But you'll have to admit that Modbert is the lone voice so far suggesting that we may not be entirely fair to the good SEIU people protesting at the home of the executive and terrorizing his teenage son.  So if there are extenuating circumstances that we should be considering related to that, I'm hoping he will provide them.


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah - I'd like to hear some of that too!!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

One thing that Boedicca posted is particularly distressing.  That is that the DC police escorted this group to this private home.

Is there anybody here who can condone that?


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > It's so great to see so many posters jumping to conclusions after hearing one side of the story. Goodness knows a right wing pundit wouldn't have a biased opinion against unions.
> ...



*snort*


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> One thing that Boedicca posted is particularly distressing.  That is that the DC police escorted this group to this private home.
> 
> Is there anybody here who can condone that?



Not I. Said the cat. It's an obamanation.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

Where is that Modbert creature to give us the explanation of the "other side" of this SEIU protest??

Poor Modbert - placed within a cage of their own making!!!


----------



## Big Fitz (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> We probably wouldn't know about this if Fortune writer, Nina Easton, didn't live next door to the BofA Exec who was stormed by the SEIU last week.
> 
> If this had been Tea Partiers, you know it would have been emblazoned across the front of every newspaper and would have led ever telecast for at least a day or two.  But I'm guessing that 99% of you had never seen it until now.  I'm a news junkie and I hadn't.
> 
> ...


Charges need to be filed against SEIU.  The police responsible for the escort sent home on unpaid leave till a decision about their future with the department is made.  The police who did not disperse this unruly mob need to be disciplined as well.

Personally, they're damn lucky the kid kept his head as much as he did and didn't do something rash like I might have at that age.  Mixed bleach and Ammonia in a bucket chucked out a second story window work very well to disperse a crowd.  Yes I knew what that would do as a minor and I thought they were going to do something horrible to me.  

Huh.  The thought of about a few dozen SEIU thugs in the hospital for doing this just warms my heart.  Fucking nazi thug bastards.


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

Perhaps SEIU has the blessing of Dear Leader?

Or is it the other way around...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2010)

Found the Video.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5k-TPzn6lw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - ? Crash Politics ? Obama's SEIU Communist Stalk Bankers at Home[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (May 24, 2010)

Sinatra said:


> Where is that Modbert creature to give us the explanation of the "other side" of this SEIU protest??
> 
> Poor Modbert - placed within a cage of their own making!!!




Oooh Ooooh I know!

They were just confused Trick or Treaters who thought it was Halloween already!

(The weather's been so cold and lousy lately - it seemed like fall.)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

Sinatra said:


> Perhaps SEIU has the blessing of Dear Leader?
> 
> Or is it the other way around...



All the big unions have the blessings of Fearless Leader and all of them are funneling money, power, and jackboots into the efforts to support his agenda so long as he continues to protect them and hold them accountable for nothing.   It is not an accident that the UAW is a primary stockholder of General Motors now or that SEIU and some of its sub groups are receiving major favors from the administration including guarantees that they won't be adversely affected by the humongous healthcare overhaul in progress or any other legislation that is in the works.


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

For the record, I would bother to go and post a usual full response. However, Red Sox and Celtics are on. Furthermore, I'm simply not going to waste my evening in a right wing echo chamber that has no plan on being open minded to what I have to say, no plan on changing their mind, and no plan on being reasonable about anything related to the unions.

I've been on USMB long enough now to know when I'm wasting my time, and I'm simply not going to do so here.


----------



## Immanuel (May 24, 2010)

I remember several years ago there were pro-life protesters who did this kind of thing in front (not on the property as far as I know) of abortion doctor's homes and there were an awful lot of people who condemned them for "harassing" the doctors and their families in their homes.

Why is the left so quiet in this thread?  You would think they would be condemning these actions as well, wouldn't you?

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> For the record, I would bother to go and post a usual full response. However, Red Sox and Celtics are on. Furthermore, I'm simply not going to waste my evening in a right wing echo chamber that has no plan on being open minded to what I have to say, no plan on changing their mind, and no plan on being reasonable about anything related to the unions.
> 
> I've been on USMB long enough now to know when I'm wasting my time, and I'm simply not going to do so here.



Well you didn't mind taking time to advise us that we are only giving half the story. So after the game I hope you'll reconsider and give us the other half that you seem to think we're missing.  I agree that  it can be damaging and harmful to only tell the convenient parts of any story, so I for one want to know if that is the case here.

*I'm going to ask the group right now if they will be civil, polite, and fair if you'll do that.

You will, won't you gang?*


----------



## Immanuel (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I would bother to go and post a usual full response. However, Red Sox and Celtics are on. Furthermore, I'm simply not going to waste my evening in a right wing echo chamber that has no plan on being open minded to what I have to say, no plan on changing their mind, and no plan on being reasonable about anything related to the unions.
> ...



I always try to and Modbert is easy to get along with, so I see no problems on my side.

Immie


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> For the record, I would bother to go and post a usual full response. However, Red Sox and Celtics are on. Furthermore, I'm simply not going to waste my evening in a right wing echo chamber that has no plan on being open minded to what I have to say, no plan on changing their mind, and no plan on being reasonable about anything related to the unions.
> 
> I've been on USMB long enough now to know when I'm wasting my time, and I'm simply not going to do so here.



____


It would appear Modbert has given us their answer...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

Sinatra said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I would bother to go and post a usual full response. However, Red Sox and Celtics are on. Furthermore, I'm simply not going to waste my evening in a right wing echo chamber that has no plan on being open minded to what I have to say, no plan on changing their mind, and no plan on being reasonable about anything related to the unions.
> ...



Well maybe not.  We all sometimes pop off with something we didn't mean when cornered or in the heat of debate.  But let's give him the benefit of the doubt and hear him out if he decides to return.  I don't want to think he would just show up and insult us for no reason at all.


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Well you didn't mind taking time to advise us that we are only giving half the story. So after the game I hope you'll reconsider and give us the other half that you seem to think we're missing.  I agree that  it can be damaging and harmful to only tell the convenient parts of any story, so I for one want to know if that is the case here.
> 
> *I'm going to ask the group right now if they will be civil, polite, and fair if you'll do that.
> 
> You will, won't you gang?*



Commercial break. I'm merely telling people to not jump the gun, because that egg on one's face is never pretty. There are always three sides to every story. In this case, the writer's, the union's, and the truth. 

Do I think the union should of gone to the home? Not really, unnecessary really. However, Immie (I'm not worried about you by the way Immie) made a good point. People on the right had no problem with Abortion doctors getting their homes or businesses protested. Why is that? Oh right, because they agree with the protesters. I think it's wrong in both cases, leave people's personal property alone.

However, since the DC police were there and gave them a escort, I assume they went to assure there would be no problems

If I may you one other bit piece of advice to you and people like Immie. Disown people like Sinatra. She is only here to make money for each post, not make any real arguments or discussions. Partisan hackery at it's finest.


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well you didn't mind taking time to advise us that we are only giving half the story. So after the game I hope you'll reconsider and give us the other half that you seem to think we're missing.  I agree that  it can be damaging and harmful to only tell the convenient parts of any story, so I for one want to know if that is the case here.
> ...


----------



## Si modo (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well you didn't mind taking time to advise us that we are only giving half the story. So after the game I hope you'll reconsider and give us the other half that you seem to think we're missing.  I agree that  it can be damaging and harmful to only tell the convenient parts of any story, so I for one want to know if that is the case here.
> ...


The DC police were not there.  He lives in Maryland.  The Montgomery County cops were not at his home.

The DC cops only escorted the protesters through DC.  No cops were there at his home when he arrived. Just protesters trampling his lawn and scaring a 14 year old kid - obviously, SEIU's equal.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well you didn't mind taking time to advise us that we are only giving half the story. So after the game I hope you'll reconsider and give us the other half that you seem to think we're missing.  I agree that  it can be damaging and harmful to only tell the convenient parts of any story, so I for one want to know if that is the case here.
> ...



If this had been Tea Partiers staging a protest, practically laying seige against a private home and terrifying the teenage occupant of that home, the USMB leftists would have started a gazillion threads on it damning the Tea Partiers by now.  You did so when you felt abortion doctors or clinics were unfairly protested or when some nuts did violence in those cases.

You're absolutely right that private homes should be off limits for this kind of thing, and many on the right, including myself, have been very vocal and explicit when we felt somebody was over the line even if we didn't like the one protested.  Honest people do not condone bad acts no matter who does them.

It was pretty half hearted and went along with urging us not to jump to any conclusions too early, but at least you had the guts to say you don't approve attacking people in their homes.  So I'll give you that.

I wonder what it says that not a single other leftist has ventured into this thread to do even that?


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> It was pretty half hearted and went along with urging us not to jump to any conclusions too early, but at least you had the guts to say you don't approve attacking people in their homes.  So I'll give you that.
> 
> I wonder what it says that not a single other leftist has ventured into this thread to do even that?



1.) Nothing was half hearted. I was making a observation. You guys want other people who don't agree with you to come into this thread, yet you're being hostile to nonexistent posts. You have no idea what others who would come into this thread would say. I'm here, and I disagree with what they did.

2.) Like I said before, why are they going to bother? There's no point in coming to this thread where all it's going to be is a flamefest in a right wing echo chamber.

3.) If the tea partiers did this, plenty of people in this thread would of been defending it. And that what separates me from others. I have my principles, and I'm also consistent.

Edit: Go back and look at the posts that were made after my original one. Go look at how more than a few of you went out on a limb and wildly guessed with no evidence about how I feel about this.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It was pretty half hearted and went along with urging us not to jump to any conclusions too early, but at least you had the guts to say you don't approve attacking people in their homes.  So I'll give you that.
> ...



You're right that I have no idea what others who would come into this thread would say and that is why I didn't speculate on that.  Nor has anybody else.  There are just observations that nobody else from the left is in here to denounce the SEIU for what it did.

You did speculate that plenty of people in this thread would would have defended Tea Partiers if they did what the SEIU did though.   How is it you can claim to be so introspective and know that the rest of us aren't so gifted?   

Anyhow have a great night Modbert.  I won't rag on you any more.  Tonight anyway.


----------



## Immanuel (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well you didn't mind taking time to advise us that we are only giving half the story. So after the game I hope you'll reconsider and give us the other half that you seem to think we're missing.  I agree that  it can be damaging and harmful to only tell the convenient parts of any story, so I for one want to know if that is the case here.
> ...



Whoa there, that was not my point, but the shoe does fit both ways.

My point was that the left was out to lynch the abortion protesters, yet they seem to have been strangely quiet about these protests.  In fact, in the thread I was reading about this over the weekend, I believe they were defending the SEIU protesters.

Immie


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> You're right that I have no idea what others who would come into this thread would say and that is why I didn't speculate on that.  Nor has anybody else.  There are just observations that nobody else from the left is in here to denounce the SEIU for what it did.
> 
> You did speculate that plenty of people in this thread would would have defended Tea Partiers if they did what the SEIU did though.   How is it you can claim to be so introspective and know that the rest of us aren't so gifted?
> 
> Anyhow have a great night Modbert.  I won't rag on you any more.  Tonight anyway.



I'm going off prior history of some of those who have posted in the thread. There's a difference between that and making assumptions of those not even in the thread. 

I really don't see either why you need people to come in here and denounce the SEIU. It's not going to change what happened. Hell, I came in this thread to denounce the SEIU and I got flack for it.

But anyway, have a good night Fox.


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Whoa there, that was not my point, but the shoe does fit both ways.
> 
> My point was that the left was out to lynch the abortion protesters, yet they seem to have been strangely quiet about these protests.  In fact, in the thread I was reading about this over the weekend, I believe they were defending the SEIU protesters.
> 
> Immie



Dunno, I don't speak for them and they don't speak for the entire " the left".


----------



## Immanuel (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa there, that was not my point, but the shoe does fit both ways.
> ...



I don't think I said you did.

Actually, you correctly pointed out the flip side of my initial comment.  It is all partisan hackery.  The sides were reversed during the abortion protests.  However, like you, I don't think either side was right in invading individual's private property.

Immie


----------



## Sinatra (May 24, 2010)

SEIU astroturf special forces?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 25, 2010)

Modbert said:


> It's so great to see so many posters jumping to conclusions after hearing one side of the story. Goodness knows a right wing pundit wouldn't have a biased opinion against unions.



Nina Easton is not a right wing pundit.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 25, 2010)

Modbert said:


> For the record, I would bother to go and post a usual full response. However, Red Sox and Celtics are on. Furthermore, I'm simply not going to waste my evening in a right wing echo chamber that has no plan on being open minded to what I have to say, no plan on changing their mind, and no plan on being reasonable about anything related to the unions.
> 
> I've been on USMB long enough now to know when I'm wasting my time, and I'm simply not going to do so here.



In other words , you have nothing! 



But we already knew that.


----------



## WillowTree (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I would bother to go and post a usual full response. However, Red Sox and Celtics are on. Furthermore, I'm simply not going to waste my evening in a right wing echo chamber that has no plan on being open minded to what I have to say, no plan on changing their mind, and no plan on being reasonable about anything related to the unions.
> ...



yes we did.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 25, 2010)

Now it looks like our tax dollars were used to support this awful SEIU intimidation. How sad. The man's 14yr old son had to hide in his closet out of fear. This wasn't a "Protest." This was a Mob. Criminal charges should be looked into. This man and his family's rights were violated. The Democrats and SEIU should be held accountable. Wake up America! Vote all "Community Organizer" Democrats out!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > It's so great to see so many posters jumping to conclusions after hearing one side of the story. Goodness knows a right wing pundit wouldn't have a biased opinion against unions.
> ...



She is sometimes a commentator on Fox News but usually the counter weight for the more conservative point of view and very little of her work history would be described as right wing: 


> In May 2006, Easton left the Boston Globe, to take over as the Washington Bureau Chief of Fortune Magazine.
> 
> She has also appeared as a commentator on ABC's This Week with George Stephanopoulos, CBS's Face the Nation with Bob Schieffer, CNN's NewsNight, NBC's Meet the Press with David Gregory, and PBS's Washington Week, among others.



She is a Phi Beta Kappa grad from UC Berkeley.  How rightwing could she be?


----------



## chanel (May 25, 2010)

Who cares who lived next door or reported it?  A picture is worth a thousand words.  Hundreds of people trespassed on private property, which would scare the shit out of any kid.  Or adult for that matter.  Those police are pussies.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2010)

chanel said:


> Who cares who lived next door or reported it?  A picture is worth a thousand words.  Hundreds of people trespassed on private property, which would scare the shit out of any kid.  Or adult for that matter.  Those police are pussies.



For sure.  If somebody with the inside track and ability to get the story out had not been there, I'm sure if it had been reported at all, it would have been reported very differently than the way it actually was.


----------



## Toro (May 25, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> We probably wouldn't know about this if Fortune writer, Nina Easton, didn't live next door to the BofA Exec who was stormed by the SEIU last week.
> 
> If this had been Tea Partiers, you know it would have been emblazoned across the front of every newspaper and would have led ever telecast for at least a day or two.  But I'm guessing that 99% of you had never seen it until now.  I'm a news junkie and I hadn't.
> 
> ...




This stuff drives me crazy.

Morans.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2010)

Toro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We probably wouldn't know about this if Fortune writer, Nina Easton, didn't live next door to the BofA Exec who was stormed by the SEIU last week.
> ...



Me too.  And with the exception of Modbert who did wade in for a bit, you'll note that those who have shown up on every Tea Party thread to pelt the Tea Partiers with the worst insults they can think of have yet to make their presence known here?

Telling isn't it.


----------



## Toro (May 25, 2010)

You just don't go to someone's house to protest.  

Whatever those guys are for, I'm against.  I have no idea what they are protesting, but since they are such rude douchebag morons, they must be wrong.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 25, 2010)

it's only a matter of time before one of these thugs gets themselves shot because they harassed the wrong person.


----------

